# Kritik/ Anregungen für mein zweites Spiel



## icarus2 (22. Jul 2009)

Ahoi

Ich habe vor ein par Wochen ein Tutorial aus diesem Forum hier zur 2D-Spieleprogrammierung durchgelesen. Nun habe ich während meinen Sommerferien gerade mein zweites Spiel programmiert. Grafisch gibt es nichts hin, aber ich wollte es hier trotzdem mal zeigen und wäre auf eure Meinung gespannt. Auch würde ich ein par Vorschläge, die das Spiel verbessern/ aufregender gestalten, sehr begrüssen ;-)

Wie funktioniert das Spiel:

Level start mit 'Enter'
Steuern mit Pfeiltasten
Schiessen mit Leertaste
Mit 1, 2, 3 kann man verschiedene Schüsse wählen: Von 1 hat man unendlich, von 2 + 3 nur je 1, da soll später noch was kommen, dass man diese sammeln kann.

Insgesamt gibt es 3 Levels; dies soll jedoch noch ausgebaut werden.


Danke schon mal im voraus fürs Testen und die Kritik ;-)

Mfg ica


----------



## frapo (22. Jul 2009)

Spielt sich ganz nett und es lief auch alles glatt durch, konnte also beim eben mal spielen, keinen Bug finden. 

Klar, das Spielprinzip ist recht simpel (sind allerdings ja oft die besten Spiele). Wie du sagst müsste man natürlich noch ein wenig Pepp in die Grafik bringen. Wie wäre es mit einem Sternenhintergrund? Schön wäre auch wenn nach jedem Level stehen würde: "Nun folgt Level X, zum weiterspielen Enter drücken". Eine Highscoreliste könnte auch ein klassisches Feature sein. 

Aber alles in allem: für die ersten Gehversuche ganz nett  :applaus:  

Gruß
frapo


----------



## icarus2 (22. Jul 2009)

Danke 

Ja, ein etwas besserer Hintergrund und anstatt der Rechtecke einfache Grafiken habe ich mir schon überlegt... da alle Oberflächen Objekte aus Rectange2D.Double abgeleitet sind wäre das nicht so schwer, aber bisher ist das Laden von Bilddateien jedes mal gescheitert :/

Ja, eine Highscoreliste wäre auch cool  Könntest du mir ein Stichwort geben, nach dem ich googlen kann, um so eine Highscoreliste erstellen und vor allem dauerhaft speichern zu können?


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Jul 2009)

Für die ersten Versuche wirklich gut :toll:

Kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Dauerfeuer oder max. Schuss pro Sekunde: momentan kann ich normal auf die Feuertaste drücken oder drauf hämmern um noch mehr zu schiesen. Schön wäre direkt ein Dauerfeuer (Space gedrückt halten) oder eine Begrenzung, dass nur x Schüsse pro Sekunde möglich sind.
Man kann am unteren Bildschirmrand aus dem Spiel fliegen, oben aber nicht


----------



## Apo (22. Jul 2009)

Ich finde es auch ganz witzig und habe auch keinen Bug gefunden.

Zu den guten Vorschlägen meiner Vorredner könnte ich noch hinzufügen:
1.) Bis jetzt kommen mir die Gegner zu klein vor. Viele Schüsse gehen einfach vorbei ... genaues zielen ist mehr als schwierig.
2.) Story oder so?


----------



## icarus2 (22. Jul 2009)

Danke 

Ja, Dauerfeuer wäre nicht schlecht... ich überlege mir mal wie ich das am besten implementiere. Ist angenehmer für die Finger und auch schonender für die arme Leertaste ^^

Und ja, am unteren Rand stimmt etwas noch nicht, wird korrigiert

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## frapo (22. Jul 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, eine Highscoreliste wäre auch cool  Könntest du mir ein Stichwort geben, nach dem ich googlen kann, um so eine Highscoreliste erstellen und vor allem dauerhaft speichern zu können?



Das Speichern so einer Liste dürfte recht einfach sein. Du hast ja alle Werte wie Punktestand, Level, vielleicht ja auch die Trefferquote in Prozent? 

Wenn sich ein Spieler in die Liste eintragen darf, das müsstest du natürlich vorher prüfen(hat er genug Punkte? Auf welchen Platz käme er nun?), soll er seinen Namen eintragen. Zusammen mit den anderen Daten geht's dann in eine Datei. 

Zuerst müsstest du dann eine Liste einlesen(zur Prüfung ob der Gamer gut genug für die Liste ist), ich denke eine einfache Textdatei names Highscore.txt dürfte reichen. Diese kannst du z.B. mit BufferedReader und FileReader einlesen. Um die Datei wieder zu sichern kannst du dann BufferedWriter und FileWriter nehmen.. diese Klassen sind alle in java.io.*.


----------



## icarus2 (22. Jul 2009)

@ Apo:

Hmm, ich wollte es darurch etwas schwieriger machen ... aber vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn man bei einmaligem Tastendrücken genauer fliegen könnte.

Hmm jo, etwas an Story wär noch nice eigentlich... aber da muss ich wohl jmd zu Hilfe ziehen... bin net son guter Storywriter ^^

Danke für die Rückmeldung ;-)


@frapo:

Ok, ich glaube in meinen Java Büchern steht da was darüber und den Rest google ich mal. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## frapo (22. Jul 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> @frapo:
> 
> Ok, ich glaube in meinen Java Büchern steht da was darüber und den Rest google ich mal. Danke für die Tipps



Kein Thema . Ach ja.. ich denke du findest auch hier in der Forensuche eine ganze Menge was das Lesen und Schreiben von Textdateien angeht. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## icarus2 (22. Jul 2009)

Thx ;-)

Ich werd dann das Spiel nochmals hier reinstellen wenn ich das Spiel überarbeitet habe.


----------



## diggaa1984 (22. Jul 2009)

ah fetzig das ganze  .. ich hatte da vor jahren mal was mit delphiX gemacht, war auch nicht viel weiter als dein stadium .. scrollender hintergrund und simple grafiken die aber als rechteck eingebettet waren .. sodass kollisionserkennung suboptimal war.

damals hatte ich noch nach kollision mit einen asteroiden (standard was ^^) ein schutzschild ums schiff gehabt für ein paar sekunden .. da war das ding dann safe. 

wenn du dann soweit bist dass du grafiken hast, kannst das ja mal in betracht ziehen 
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich meinen vorrednern an was weiteren Content angeht


----------



## Developer_X (23. Jul 2009)

ich habs mir auch mal angeschaut, schönes Spiel, aber ein kleines Problem, der Jar datei name enthielt einige Leerzeichen, und bei der eingabeaufforderung gab es da problem.
Zweitesns würde ich dir empfehlen, lege immer eine batch nebenbei, die das Programm kompiliert und startet, ohne das wir das in der eingabeaufforderung machen müssen.
Die batch könnte so sein:

```
java -jar DeinGame.jar
pause
```
das als ".bat" abspeichern im selben verzeichnis wo auch die Jar ist, ganz einfach

Trotz dieser kleinen Fehler ein super spiel, wirklich:toll:


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

@DevX: Was hast Du immer mit Deinen batch-Files? Installiere Java anständig bzw. pack den Pfad zur JRE in die Umgebungsvariablen und schon lassen sich .jar-Files mit einem einfachen Doppelklick öffnen 
Wenn schon für Windows, dann wenigstens als .exe  Geht ganz nett mit WinRAR. 

cya

*Edit:* Zum Spiel. Sehr geil. :-D Find es lustig wie die Kugeln/Munition/What-ever da rausschießen :-D Flüssiges auf und abbewegen des Raumschiffs. Die Waffe 3 is mal cool  Bei der 2 war ich etwas verwundert.. Was bewirkt die denn? Ich hab da nur kurz nen blauen Strahl aufblitzen sehen...
Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Aber schließen mit ESC wäre noch ganz nett  Außerdem bin ich grad etwas erschrocken als plötzlich alles wieder auf null stand bis ich dann gemerkt hab, dass ich es in Level 2 geschafft hab  Und zum schluss noch. Ich hatte grad nen Gegner der am Unteren Rand nur halb zu sehen war. dann bin ich mal nach unten und konnte komplett aus dem Bild raus... Is das Absicht? Find ich nicht so toll. Wer weiß wieviele Gegner sich da unten verstecken :-D


----------



## Developer_X (23. Jul 2009)

hey ich habe meine umgebungsvariablen gesetzt, wenn ich bei mir auf windows auf eine Jar klicke, dann steht da 
<<mit welchem Programm möchten sie die ".jar" datei öffnen? bitte auswählen:>>


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> hey ich habe meine umgebungsvariablen gesetzt, wenn ich bei mir auf windows auf eine Jar klicke, dann steht da
> <<mit welchem Programm möchten sie die ".jar" datei öffnen? bitte auswählen:>>



Ja is doch toll. Dann wählst einfach "Java (TM) Platform SE binary" aus und alles is gut  Wenn das nicht da is kannst in Dein Java-bin-Ordner (C:\Programme\Java\jre1.X.X\bin) und da die java.exe oder javaw.exe auswählen


----------



## max40 (23. Jul 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ich habs mir auch mal angeschaut, schönes Spiel, aber ein kleines Problem, der Jar datei name enthielt einige Leerzeichen, und bei der eingabeaufforderung gab es da problem.
> Zweitesns würde ich dir empfehlen, lege immer eine batch nebenbei, die das Programm kompiliert und startet, ohne das wir das in der eingabeaufforderung machen müssen.
> Die batch könnte so sein:
> 
> ...



bat Dateien sind eigentlich batch-Dateien für Windows! und damit bist du mehr oder weniger mit deiner art von Lösung System abhängig bzw. musst für jede Plattform ein eigenes Script schreiben! 
Also: spar dir deine Batch-Datei, den ein großer Teil hat Linux und ein andere großer Teil ruft deine Batch-Datei nicht auf!
Und lerne die Grundlagen, dann wüsstest du wie man mit Dateien umgeht die Leerzeichen enthalten und müsstest hier keine sinnlosen Kommentare von dir lassen!


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

Schönes Spielchen 

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

- Ich habe mich mal kaputt gehen lassen. Danach ist das Spiel im 2. Level wieder gestartet. Ist das beabsichtigt?

- Man kann nicht abbrechen ohne das Fenst ganz zu schließen. Per ESC zum Anfang wäre nicht schlecht

- Überlege mal ob Du für Dein "Raumschiff" eine Beschleunigung einbaust. Also z. B. beim Fliegen nach oben nicht sofort auf Fullspeed stellen, sondern nach und nach bis zu einer bestimmten Obergrenze beschleunigen. Gleiches für das Anhalten. Dann wäre die Bewegung nicht so abrupt.


----------



## Painii (23. Jul 2009)

Hi, sieht ja schon ganz nett aus (ich mag Kästchen )

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ab lvl 3: die grauen Kästchen schwingen ja hin und her.
Wenn jetzt ein anderes auf sie drauffliegt werden beide getilgt -> genialerweise bekomm ich dafür auch noch Punkte.


----------



## icarus2 (23. Jul 2009)

@diggaa1984

Danke.

Hehe, läufts das Spiel heute noch auf einem Windows Rechner (ohne zusätzlich etwas installieren zu müssen, denke nicht oder)? Kenne mich leider mit älteren Sprachen überhaupt nicht aus.

Ja, an ein Schutzschild habe ich auch schon gedacht, wäre auf jeden Fall noch nice

@Developer_X

Thx für den Tipp, aber ich persönlich bevorzuge .jar Dateien... gibt irgendwo hier im FAQ was dazu wo (ich glaube es ist LectronX, oder ähnlich) was dazu geschrieben steht und da wird von batch-Dateien abgeraten.

@MiDniGG

Die Waffe sollte eine Art Laser darstellen. Da ich ursprünglich und vielleicht noch immer am Ende eines Levels einen Endgegner einbauen möchte, wäre diese Waffe erst dort wirklich sinnvoll, da sie recht viel Schaden anrichtet. Ok, das mit Escape wird erledigt. Und die versteckten Gegner... ja, da muss ich bei der Erzeugung der Schiffe nochmal den Zufallsalgo etwas überarbeiten.

Danke.

@Quaxli

Ersma riesengrosses Dankeschön für dein Tutorial... dank dem habe ich überhaupt erstmals ein gut laufendes Spiel mit flüssigen Bewegungen und so erstellen können 

Hmm, dass du in Level 2 wieder gestartet bist war eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt ^^

Also meinst du, dass wenn man Escape klickt das Spiel zwar abbricht, jedoch das Fenster nicht geschlossen wird und man neu starten kann?

Ja, das mit der Beschleunigung wäre schön, hatte ich am Anfang mal drin und dann wieder rausgenommen. Ich werds nochmal reintun und dabei einen etwas besseren Bewegungsablauf versuchen zu programmieren als beim ersten mal.

Danke für die Tipps

@Painii

Ja, Kästchen sind toll 

Ja, es ist leider so, dass es auch Punkte gibt, wenn sich die gegnerischen Schiffe selbst zerstören. Als ich angefangen habe das ganze zu planen hatte ich daran nicht gedacht. Vielleicht bau ich das noch ein.

Danke ;-)


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Die Waffe sollte eine Art Laser darstellen. Da ich ursprünglich und vielleicht noch immer am Ende eines Levels einen Endgegner einbauen möchte, wäre diese Waffe erst dort wirklich sinnvoll, da sie recht viel Schaden anrichtet. Ok, das mit Escape wird erledigt. Und die versteckten Gegner... ja, da muss ich bei der Erzeugung der Schiffe nochmal den Zufallsalgo etwas überarbeiten.
> ...
> Also meinst du, dass wenn man Escape klickt das Spiel zwar abbricht, jedoch das Fenster nicht geschlossen wird und man neu starten kann?
> ...



Aja. Laser ist cool. Bin ich mal auf einen Endgegner gespannt 
Joa. Also den ESC-Vorschlag von Quaxli find ich auch schick. Einfach wenn ESC gedrückt wird alles null setzten. Und dann mit ENTER wieder starten lassen. Also quasi als ob Du das Spiel komplett neu startest 
Bei dem Kontakt von gegnerischen Schiffen müsstest Du vllt bevor ein Schiff überhaupt auftaucht prüfen ob es zu einer kollision kommen wird. Wenn ja einfach ne Sekunde oder so warten und nochmal prüfen.


----------



## diggaa1984 (23. Jul 2009)

> Hehe, läufts das Spiel heute noch auf einem Windows Rechner (ohne zusätzlich etwas installieren zu müssen, denke nicht oder)? Kenne mich leider mit älteren Sprachen überhaupt nicht aus.



delphi produziert ja lustigerweise exe-datein ^^ .. und naja programmiert hatte ich das mal unter W2k aber lief in xp noch.

wenn ich meine fast halb zerschossene platte mit meinen delphirelikten nochma ranklemme kann ich da vielleicht noch was finden ^^ komischerweise hats nur eine partition zerhackt. Die Systempartition läuft noch ohne Probleme 

ich schau mal wenn die prüfung morgen rum is :rtfm:;(


----------



## icarus2 (23. Jul 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt hier mal etwas rumgebastelt und par Dinge geändert oder hinzugefügt.


Was wurde gemacht:

- Spieler kann das Feld nicht mehr verlassen.
- Keine Figuren ausserhalb des Feldes mehr (wäre mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr aufgefallen ^^).
- Kurze Info über das Spiel bei Beginn.
- Kurze Info zwischen den einzelnen Leveln.
- Zum Schiessen kann man die Leertaste einfach gedrückt halten.
- Die Schusswaffen des Spielers können überhitzen und sind dann für kurze Zeit nicht mehr brauchbar (blaue/ rote Anzeige neben der Lebensanzeige)
- Wenn Escape geklickt wird halted das Spiel an, also eine Art Pausenmodus (ich finde es immer mühsam wenn man Spiele nicht anhalten kann). Da kann man auch wählen, ob das Spiel von vorne beginnen soll, oder nicht. Da müsste ich es dann irgendwie Schaffen andere Buttons zu erstellen wie "Restart" und "Continue" oder so
- Der Spieler hat jetzt eine Beschleunigungszeit, so dass er nicht mehr von Anfang auf voller Geschwindigkeit fliegt und auch zum abbremsen etwas zeit braucht.

Was noch (hab ich zumindest vor) kommt:

- Grafik anstatt diese hässlich Kästchen und monotonen Hintergrund, eventuell Gegner dann grösser.
- Highscore Liste
- Endgegner (erst wenn das mit der Grafik funktioniert)

Was nicht so toll ist:

- Die Gegner treffen sich zu häufig gegensteitig. Mal sehen ob ich da etwas schlaues entwerfen kann, mit dem ich die Flugbahnen in kurzer Zeit vorausberechnen kann und auf Zusammenstösse überprüfen kann.

@diggaa1984
Viel Glück bei der Prüfung ;-)


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Schon mal sehr cool mit der beschleunigung und dem Abbremsen. Zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber cool. 

Jetzt wenn Du schon en JOptionPane am Anfang hast _könntest_ auch nach klick auf OK das spiel starten.

Das mit der warm werdenden Waffe ist gemein... Dachte ich kann so einfach alle platt machen


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jul 2009)

Im Großen und Ganzen eine Verbesserung. Ich persönlich finde die Endgeschwindigkeit des roten Kästchens zu hoch.




icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Was nicht so toll ist:
> 
> - Die Gegner treffen sich zu häufig gegensteitig. Mal sehen ob ich da etwas schlaues entwerfen kann, mit dem ich die Flugbahnen in kurzer Zeit vorausberechnen kann und auf Zusammenstösse überprüfen kann.




Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und es wie folgt gelöst. Ich habe für jeden "Feind" ein Rechteck als Instanzvariable definiert, welches in jede Richtung 10 Pixel größer war als der eigentliche Körper.
Im GameLoop habe ich dann die Position der Rechtecke bei jedem Durchlauf angepaßt und dann mit der intersects-Methode gegeneinander vergleichen. Wenn zwei sich überschnitten haben, habe ich die y-Bewegung angepaßt. (Hoffe, daß war verständlich ausgedrückt  )


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Jul 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Im Großen und Ganzen eine Verbesserung. Ich persönlich finde die Endgeschwindigkeit des *roten Kästchens* zu hoch.


geht mir auch so, etwas langsamer wäre besser.

und wenn ich mit Waffe 3 feuer und dann schnell zu Waffe 1 wechsel und ebenfalls einen Schuss abgebe, blocken meine Schüsse aus Waffe 1 an dem Schuss aus Waffe 3 ab 

"Lost Garden" hat da auch noch ein Set kostenlose Gamegrafiken die dein Game noch ne ganze Ecke schöner machen würden


----------



## heart_disease (23. Jul 2009)

Hey, cooles Spiel. Solche Spiele werden eben nie alt ^^

Wie wär's wenn du mal den Quellcode postest, vlt. hab ich ja mal Lust etwas mitzuschreiben 
Hab sogar ein paar ziemlich coole Sprites gefunden. Eine Explosionsanimation fehlt übrigens.


----------



## icarus2 (23. Jul 2009)

Hab die Max. Geschwindigkeit etwas runtergesetzt.

@Quaxli: Ja, ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst. Ich probiere es vielleicht mal aus.


Also, ich hab den Quellcode jetzt mal angehängt. Einige Klassen, z.B. GamePanel sind ziemlich durcheinander gekommen gestern Nacht ^^. Nun ja, ich hoffe mal, dass mein Code net allzu grässlich geschrieben ist und dass meine Vererbungshierarchien und alles Sinn machen ;-)

Ja, ich versuche jetzt mal in einfach Beispielen Bilder zu laden... ist bis jetzt immer schief gelaufen ^^

*Edit: Wichtig waren mir vor allem die Alien, Spieler und Level Klassen. Ein par Dinge sind halt, wie man sieht, etwas patchworkmässig programmiert ohne grössere Planung, da ich dies am Anfang nicht geplant hatte.


----------



## max40 (23. Jul 2009)

Gefällt mir gut das Spiel!
Mit den Meldungen läuft aber noch was falsch!

Message: You lose!....
"ja"-Button ist selektiert und mit Enter ausgeführt
Spiel fängt sofort neu an und nach wenigen Sekunden kommt die Spielanleitung!

"ja"-Button mit Maus geklickt funktioniert einwandfrei!

Bei ESC ist im Spiel kommt ein Fenster ob ich das Spiel neu starten will, drücke ich auf "Nein" geht das Spiel weiter, da wäre es schön wenn die Gegner da weiter machen wo sie aufgehört haben!  

Evtl. solltest du dich auf Deutsch oder Englisch einigen, gemixt ist immer etwas unschön!

Aber ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## icarus2 (23. Jul 2009)

Danke!

Ja, mit den Meldungen stimmt etwas nicht 100%. Aber ich denke ich werde an dem Spiel nicht mehr allzu viel machen, da dies eigentlich nur mal so ein Grundtest sein sollte, ob ich einfache Spiele programmieren kann.

Ich suche grade eine Idee etwas neues zu programmieren was ich dann etwas genauer planen würde. Hat jmd gerade eine Idee?


----------



## heart_disease (24. Jul 2009)

Ja, ein kleines RPG zum Beispiel, im Stil von alten SNES-Klassikern wie Terranigma. Muss ja nicht gleich die großartige Handlung haben. Das Spiel besteht dann einfach nur aus ein paar "Sidequests".

Noch ein Tipp: lass in Zukunft die @Override-Notation einfach weg.
1. bringt sie nichts (zumindest aus meiner Sicht)
2. konnte ich deinen Code vorerst gar nicht Compilieren weil er einige @Override's als Fehler erkannt hat


----------



## icarus2 (24. Jul 2009)

Hmm ja, je nach compile level gibts Probleme. Das schöne an den @Overrides ist halt, dass man sofort sieht, dass die Methode eine Methode aus einer Superklasse oder einem Interface überschreibt.

Jo, so ein kleines RPG wär geil, aber halt trotdem auch etwas aufwändig.


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Jul 2009)

heart_disease hat gesagt.:


> Noch ein Tipp: lass in Zukunft die @Override-Notation einfach weg.
> 1. bringt sie nichts (zumindest aus meiner Sicht)
> 2. konnte ich deinen Code vorerst gar nicht Compilieren weil er einige @Override's als Fehler erkannt hat



sehe ich aber anders, mir hat es schon mehr als einmal den Kopf gerettet, weil jemand in der API die Methoden umbenannte und mir nicht mitteilte.
Also die Overrides würde ich mit reinpacken.



icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Jo, so ein kleines RPG wär geil, aber halt trotdem auch etwas aufwändig.


Naja du kannst doch damit beginnen die Tilebasierte Welt zu malen und eine Spielfigur darauf laufen zu lassen, das sollte ja erstmal reichen, Dinge wie Quests (also NPCs und Ansprechen) sowie andere Dinge kann man danach ja hinzufügen, wenn man noch Lust hat.


----------



## icarus2 (24. Jul 2009)

Jap, ich lese für eine tailbasierte Karte gerade im Tutorial von Quaxli etwas weiter. Vielleicht erstelle ich erstmal einen Karten-Editor wie er es gemacht hat.


----------



## Apo (25. Jul 2009)

Ich würde nicht gleich mit einem RPG starten. Daran traue ich mich zum Beispiel auch noch nicht. Ich schreibe immer erstmal kleine Spiele zum Testen. Mein nächstes Ziel zum Beispiel ist die Schaffung einer OnlinehighscoreListe für meine Spiele. Dafür schreibe ich derzeit hier dran.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, mach vielleicht erstmal ein kleines Tilebasiertes Spiel (z.B. wie das was ich selber grad entwickle  ) und stürze dich nicht gleich an so große Sachen. Dann wird das Spiel in 99% der Fälle nicht fertig.


----------



## icarus2 (25. Jul 2009)

Wahrscheinlich haste recht, ich werd versuchen den Ball möglichst flach zu halten ;-)

Zu deinem Spiel:

Habs grad mal ein bisschen gespielt. Finde das Spiel super! Sieht sehr schön aus und ist angenehm zum spielen. Macht spass zum spielen  Man sollte es wohl nur nicht in ein Frauen Emanzipationsforum stellen 

Was man vielleicht noch ergänzen könnte:

- Wenn man sich selber gerade nicht bewegt, bewegen sich trotzdem die Beine des Körpers. Als Feinschliff könnte man da ja noch etwas code hinzufügen, der die Bewegung der Beine verhindert wenn man sich nicht bewegt.

- Es wäre vielleicht noch lustig, wenn man sehen würde, wie man selber in die Luft gesprengt wird und das Spiel nicht sogleich unterbrochen wird.



Aber alles in allem sehr gut Arbeit! Wie lange arbeitest du denn schon daran?


----------



## Apo (25. Jul 2009)

Ach daran arbeite ich erst 2 Tage. Ist wie gesagt eigentlich auch nur zum Testen einer online Highscoreliste gedache. Klappt aber noch nicht so wie gewollt. Zum "Abreagieren" ist es aber ein tolles Spiel. 
Habe deinen ersten Punkt gleich mal umgesetzt. =)

Aber zu deinem Spiel: 
Wie schon von anderen erwähnt, finde ich die Idee mit dem langsamen Abbremsen gut, bloss finde ich persönlich das Abbremsen noch etwas langsam. Ich fliege ja noch gefühlte Ewigkeiten weiter. Das hat es mir schwerer gemacht genau zu schiessen. =)
Ansonsten könntest du glaube ich wirklich mehr aus den Spiel herausholen, wenn du richtige Grafiken verwendest. Das sollte ein Punkt für dein nächstes Spiel sein, wenn du dieses hier nicht mehr verändern möchtest =)


----------



## icarus2 (25. Jul 2009)

Lol, zwei Tage... ich bräuchte wahrscheinlich mehr als ne Woche dafür 


Ja, ich denke, dass ich das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr umbedingt gross verändern werde. Ich überlege mir ein Spiel, das noch witzig zu spielen wäre, und dann fange ich an. Aber das neue Spiel wird sicher Grafiken beinhalten.


Wie hast du die Karte eigentlich mit dem Tiles erstellt? Hast dir einen eigenen Editor gebastelt, aus dem Internert oder wie hast das gemacht?


----------



## Apo (25. Jul 2009)

Das ist alles selbst gemacht. Die Sprites sind 32x32 Pixel. Das Level selber ist einfach ein 3 dimensionales Array (1 Dimension für die Ebenen, 2 für den Y-Wert, 3 für den X-Wert also array[0][40][20] würde die erste Ebene an Stelle x=20 und y=40 ansprechen.). Darin sind die Daten welches Sprite dargestellt werden soll. Und die letzte Ebene nutze ich um Sachen zu malen, die den Spieler verdecken können. Also Bäume oder Dächer oder ähnliches.
Dann habe ich aus dem Array ein Hintergrundbild erstellt und male falls benötigt die letzte Ebene über den Spieler. 

Die Levels selber lasse ich Zufallsgenerieren. Nur der Startpunkt des Spielers und das Haus sind fest. Der Rest wird per Zufall plaziert.

So habe ich das hier gemacht. Ich könnte dazu ein Editor schreiben wie bei ApoHarry, aber wie gesagt, das Spiel war "nur" zum Testen einer online Highscoreliste gedacht. Und die funktioniert leider noch nicht. Aber wird noch


----------



## icarus2 (28. Jul 2009)

Hehe, alles klar.

Wenn ich meine Maturaarbeit fertig habe werde ich erstmals ein bisschen testen und dann versuchen selber einen kleinen Editor zu basteln 

Btw: Das HP Spiel ist cool ;-)


----------



## siriuswhite (29. Jul 2009)

Beim HP-SPiel hat mir besonders die Motivation von Snape gefallen xD


----------

